#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-20
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> last cup of coffee
<UndiFineD> need to get up at 7 am
<UndiFineD> I can't let go :p
<UndiFineD> so many goodies to do
<Muscovy> UndiFineD... are you still here?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> tackling email
<UndiFineD> ok I am done for today
<UndiFineD> misses came downstairs, "are you coming?"
<UndiFineD> \o
<Muscovy> I'm going to go do some screenshot harvesting.
<Muscovy> Are we standardizing usernames in screenshots?
<aprilg> I saw a lot of commits with comments about referral to self
<aprilg> I'll go over all the text this week and make sure everything is consistent, clean it up a bit
<aprilg> I also don't agree with the use of the 'first person' in creating content for an application
<Muscovy> Morning/evening April.
<Muscovy> I'm just about to push a bunch of updated screenshots.
<aprilg> that sounds good Muscovy. by the way, have we decided on where the screenshots are to be saved? there was a bug about that I think
<Muscovy> At the present I'm using the current location, but I figured I'd link the report in the commit.
<Muscovy> I don't think there's a final one yet.
<aprilg> ok
<aprilg> I'll be pushing a few edits in a bit
<aprilg> lemme know if you're done pushing the screenshots
<Muscovy> Ok, it won't be long.
<aprilg> by the way, I removed the networks-connect folder. everything else covered there was already discussed in the Networks topic
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Muscovy> aprilg: I've just pushed, should show up any second now.
<Muscovy> aprilg1
<aprilg1> thanks Muscovy
<aprilg1> got disconnected again :-|
<Muscovy> I'm heading off now, good night.
<aprilg> UndiFineD I'm trying to move your translations and the screenshots for Network-connect back to Networks
<UndiFineD> good morning
<UndiFineD> only 40 mins late
<UndiFineD> aprilg1, I see you succeeded ? :)
<aprilg1> UndiFineD yep. I think everything's there :)
<UndiFineD> then I have only got openoffice left for today
<UndiFineD> for the current standing translations
<UndiFineD> oh hey, where has the bus gone ?
<UndiFineD> this is getting better and better
<ayortano> Hello!
<ayortano> So long!
<miloBing> hello
<ayortano> I've been busy, but now I can help
<miloBing> Anyone can help? I have this error when to run the ubuntu-tour.py
<miloBing> No value set for `/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme'
<Silasle> miloBing: I think thats an known bug.
<miloBing> Silasle, is that bug aborting the ubuntu-tour.py to run?
<Silasle> Yep
<Silasle> Can you try to change one of the colors in the appearance window?
<miloBing> The appearance window is default color.
<Silasle> But try to change something :P
<Silasle> I just want to know if that's the problem.
<Silasle> miloBing: Is it running for you?
<miloBing> I am searching the color setting...
<Silasle> But is it running without changing anything?
<miloBing> it isn't running at all...  :(
<miloBing> i have this error: Warning: Could not change directory to file, unexpected errors may occur
<Silasle> Hmm, no i dont know what that is
<Silasle> Can you try "python ubuntu-tour.py  debug" ?
<UndiFineD> hello :)
<miloBing> GLib-ERROR **: The thread system is not yet initialized.
<UndiFineD> miloBing, the color_scheme you can ignore
<miloBing> UndiFineD, ok
<UndiFineD> it is a referal to a potential file in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme
<UndiFineD> which most people do not have
<miloBing> What is that gtk_color_scheme for?
<UndiFineD> custom things
<Silasle> The problem is in "os.chdir(os.path.split(repr(__file__))[0][1:])"
<UndiFineD> did you pull the latest ?
<miloBing> I pulled this yesterday
<UndiFineD> we did a fix yesterday and I have a nearly full page of commits today
<miloBing> Silasle, what is that problem telling?
<Silasle> I dont know, but the error message comes from this row.
<miloBing> I pull the latest first. See if the error persist.
<UndiFineD> revision 148 :)
<Silasle> miloBing: Result?
<miloBing> I am still in pulling the latest one. Might take a little while.
<Silasle> Slow network connection? :P
<miloBing> I guess so :)
<UndiFineD> total is only 13 mb
<miloBing> ok.
<Silasle> How would it be to have the next forward button on  the html page as on this screenshot? style="width:300px;"
<Silasle> *http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-22.png
<miloBing> Can ubuntu-tour run on 9.10?
<Silasle> It can but you need to change something
<Silasle> change "required = float("10.04")" to "required = float("9.10")"
<Silasle> It's in ubuntu-tour.py
<miloBing> Silasle, thanks
<Silasle> But what about the button?
<miloBing> I have this error: GLib-ERROR **: The thread system is not yet initialized.
<miloBing> aborting...
<miloBing> Aborted (core dumped)
<Silasle> In 9.10?
<miloBing> Yeah
<Silasle> Maybe that's to old :D
<miloBing> Really???
<Silasle> I hated Karmic koala
<Silasle> Was the most buggy i remember
<miloBing> I goto figure this out :(
<Silasle> Why?
<miloBing> Otherwise I can't run ubuntu-tour
<Silasle> Are you using karmic?
<miloBing> Yeah. I am using karmic
<UndiFineD> maverick here
<miloBing> I think it is something related to GLIB
<Silasle> Lucid here
<Muscovy> We could probably save a little bit of space by using CSS to only show portions of images.
<Muscovy> For example, using the top panel screenshot for the notification area one, and telling it to only show the last 200 px or so.
<UndiFineD> my little dutch screenshots take up 5 mb, i think it would be better if someone could edit them
<UndiFineD> I am "BAD" at graphics
<Muscovy> I can do that.
<Muscovy> Also, I'm just uploading a live CD with updated themes and ubuntu_tour as the liveuser.
<Muscovy> I figured it would make screenshot taking easy.
<UndiFineD> they are in Images/screenshots/nl_NL
<UndiFineD> well, what really makes making shots eassier is a VM
<UndiFineD> many shots I cannot make without it
<UndiFineD> I have virtual box
<UndiFineD> but it preforms poorly on my i386 xeon
<Muscovy> Oh, UndiFineD, for future reference, we're using the user ubuntu_tour for screenshots.
<UndiFineD> with out VT'd
<Muscovy> VT?
<UndiFineD> yeah i read your mail, but had already made the shots
<UndiFineD> VT'd is the processor support for VM's
<Muscovy> Ah.
<UndiFineD> why is man diff so cryptic
<dtigue> did the networking section get yanked?
<UndiFineD> one of them, yes
<dtigue> i'm not seeing any kind of networking other than email/browser/ubuntuone/chat
<Omega> What did you have in mind?
<UndiFineD> ~/ubuntu-tour/networks
<Muscovy> dtigue: There were two topics that were almost identical.
<Muscovy> aprilg said she combined them.
<UndiFineD> but one had vpn, and is dropped
<Muscovy> We can add that in, then.
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List
<dtigue> the part i was talking about was the networking section that included how to do wireless and stuff like that...i'm not seeing it any where, let me pull again to make sure i'm up to date
<UndiFineD> revision 158
<UndiFineD> eating mushroom soup
<Muscovy> I've added that section to the tour (needed a tour.info file).
<UndiFineD> hmm, that also goes for simple scan
<UndiFineD> 160
<aprilg> dtigue the topics with VPN are under the networks folder
<aprilg> I mean networks section of the tour
<dtigue> aprilg, thanks....is there anything else that needs to be done that has not been started yet
<aprilg> dtigue I'm not really sure.
<aprilg> I'm still in the process of checking if there are things that are incomplete
<aprilg> :)
<aprilg> almost all the topics have been started on, but there are some that still lack a few things
<Muscovy> Anything you can think of that fits "If it common" and "does it need explaining". :D
<dtigue> ok well, if you come across anything that is incomplete let me know i'll try to get it done over the course of the night
<Muscovy> Yeah, a few like Firefox and Nautilus need expanding.
<dtigue> ok i'll check em out and see what i can do
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<Muscovy> :D
<aprilg> open office as well :)
<aprilg> also the section on running windows apps. wine I think ?
<Muscovy> I think for office we might be best to refer to OO's documentation, and just say OO exists.
<aprilg> ya, I think that's a good idea
<Muscovy> We could make a tour and a half on OO itself.
<aprilg> we'll just update that open office page.
<aprilg> anyway, I'm off to get some sleep
<aprilg> I'll see you guys in a few hours
<aprilg> :) bye!
<Muscovy> Bye.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-21
<Muscovy> I've pushed an update that "fixes" the screenshot sorting issues.
<Muscovy> I've put together https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Screenshots
<Muscovy> Night all.
<MixCool> good night
<UndiFineD> good morning
<aprilg> hmm. I should push to the main branch less often :(
<aprilg> anyway, hi all
<aprilg> I've started the editing/proof reading process
<aprilg> :)
<aprilg> I've already gone thru these sections: about-ubuntu, desktop configuration, email, empathy, file manager, networks, firefox
<aprilg> will push more changes once I'm done with them
<Phaiax> hi
<Phaiax> suggestion: use (self made) html format templates instead of defining the title format or anything else with constructs like
<Phaiax> <div style="background-color:#FF6600;color:#FFFFFF;font-size:20pt;padding:5px;">Ubuntu Tour</div>
<aprilg> phalax, in english please :) hehe I don't really get what you're saying
<aprilg> Phaiax: uh, I don't really get what you mean :) I don't know anything about html
<Phaiax> sorry for my english :-D
<aprilg> :) the english comment was a joke ;) I just meant I didn't really understand anything about format templates and such
<aprilg> lulz
<Phaiax> do you know who is member of the programmers team?
<aprilg> madnessred, muscovy, laurent_ as well
<aprilg> altho, I think most of them are asleep right now
<aprilg> :D
<Phaiax> where do they live?
<Phaiax> okay, added a NewYork-Clock in the tim applet
<laurent_> Phaiax you're meaning a css template?
<laurent_> Or using the python to pass the name to the head.html and having it all in there?
<Phaiax> maybe... or use regex
<Phaiax> i don't care about the implementation
<laurent_> I only added that orange bit a few hours ago after seeing the mock up in the mailing list
<laurent_> I thought it worked well but I did it as quickly as I could, not the best way
<Phaiax> but its inefficient to put the style information in every file....
<Phaiax> ah
<Phaiax> i think i should let you do :-D you are the pro :-D
<UndiFineD> aprilg, why need to push less often ?
<aprilg> UndiFineD hi :) I just felt like I was flooding hahaha
<UndiFineD> yesterday I had almost an tire page filled here: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-tour/changes
<Phaiax_> hey aprilg
<aprilg> my internet connection keeps getting cut off :( I should switch providers
<aprilg> grrr
<Phaiax_> hm... why i am allowed to push changes into the branch?
<Phaiax_> i tought bzr works different...
<Phaiax_> i've fixed two bugs
<Phaiax_> and i'm going to make some css-rules to use
<UndiFineD> why ? because you make changes :)
<Phaiax_> hey laurent_
<UndiFineD> MadnessRed is feeling sexy ? :P
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-22
<Muscovy> I see I missed a busy few hours last night.
<UndiFineD> indeed you did
<UndiFineD> updating my eeepc, at misses request, and I am going to make a virtualbox for screenshots
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Screenshots has screenshot spec stuff.
<Muscovy> There's a handy ISO linked on there with the latest themes and stuff, plus the user ubuntu_tour.
<UndiFineD> thanks
<UndiFineD> save me some trouble
<Muscovy> I was actually just about to boot into it to take some.
<Muscovy> What were you planning on covering?
<Muscovy> I thought I'd clean up the old/incorrect-user ones on about-ubuntu.
<UndiFineD> dutch
<UndiFineD> I hate the ones I made before
<UndiFineD> and making them in a vm is required for context menu's
<Muscovy> Context menus?
<UndiFineD> besides that, it will be lower resolution too, as my 1920x1050 is a bit much
<UndiFineD> like clicking on the network icon, or selecting properties on a file/folder
<UndiFineD> 1265 kB/s, very nice
<UndiFineD> not the fastest, but pretty good
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | MadnesRed python-sexy moved into gtk
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | MadnessRed python-sexy moved into gtk
<UndiFineD> i hate doing updates for the eeepc, it is such a long time taking process
<UndiFineD> doing 450 updates is slower than downloading and installing a new iso
<Muscovy> :|
<Muscovy> I only did one dist upgrade, then I learned that.
<Muscovy> A cronjob of apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y might be handy for updates to the eeepc.
<Muscovy> I would do that with my computer, but I tinker enough to need to see the updates.
<undifined_> well, I don't want it to do all updates just because there is this minor thing
<undifined_> it has been a few weeks / months since last update
<Muscovy> 'night all.
<Muscovy> I've done some screenshot fixing updates.
<Muscovy> Hopefully tomorrow I can get on taking new ones.
<MadnessRed> hi
<Omega> Hey
<webrsk> Hi MadnessRed :) I would like to have a quick discussion with you.
<MadnessRed> sure
<MadnessRed> how can I help?
<webrsk> I would like to contribute more in programming .
<MadnessRed> ok, do you know python?
<webrsk> Ya I have built some tools using Python , PyGtk :)
<MadnessRed> ok kl,
<webrsk> More exp in Php/MySQL but not sure that will be useful for ubuntu-tour .. :)
<MadnessRed> well php implies html/javascript knowledge which could be useful for making the tour side look pretty
<MadnessRed> but you are welcome to help with the project, many thanks for your offer :)
<MadnessRed> do you know how bzr works?
<webrsk> Yes i just updated 2 revision on our branch ..
<webrsk> I got the code played a bit with it :)
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<MadnessRed> what did you do?
<webrsk> :)
<webrsk> I just updated the css heading and changed the image path :)
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> if you look at tour.py, near the bottom it makes a html page
<webrsk> Because im not sure about the plans for the backend..So i just want to have a discuss with you after that can proceed based on the priority :)
<MadnessRed> ok
<webrsk> yes the start.html acts like a header and end.html acts like a footer for the html pages..
<MadnessRed> im not sure what the plans are at the moment, there have been a few mockup's going round the mailing list
<MadnessRed> but I think for now we need to get the tours worked out, do you know regex?
<webrsk> ok !! regex ya worked on php but not in python , but its manageable :)
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> could you create a regex find replace in tour.py, near the bottom in the format html section,
<MadnessRed> and expect a tag like:
<MadnessRed> <screenshot width="100" height="100" tooltip="Screenshot" src="images/screen.png" />
<MadnessRed> and change it into a image, inside an a, and when the a is clicked on, it opens something like lightbox, which will show a larger preview
<MadnessRed> so change it to something like:
<MadnessRed> <a href="#" onclick="lightbox('images/screen.png'); return false" tooltip="Screenshot"><img width="100" height="100" src="images/screen.png" /></a>
<MadnessRed> just to make it easier for tour designers to add screenshots which would have a consistent look
<webrsk> :) :)  Sure , Ill try it out ..... so inside parse_html function ?
<webrsk> ya its a good idea our regex will surely help for this :)
<MadnessRed> yes please, I think regex is the best way to do it, but I never really got regex,
<MadnessRed> I think if you could find <screenshot *** /> And you found the start and end of that tag, it would be fairly easy to do, you could also specify default screenshot widths and heights
<webrsk> yes you are right :) I got the logic ...
<webrsk> but as of now there is no page using screenshot tag . am i right ?
<MadnessRed> no,
<MadnessRed> sorry yes you are right, there are no pages
<webrsk> ok so once we implement this function , we can ask user to add a tag like screenshot wherever its required.
<MadnessRed> also the tooltip="" is not correct, but I am planning another replace using wz_tooltip
<MadnessRed> yep
<MadnessRed> I will also convert a few of the tutorials, to use it, to show how it works
<MadnessRed> if you want there is a tour called html-test, feel free to put any tests/demos in there
<webrsk> ok :) sure ill make use of it.. And one more thing guess for tooltip and lightbox there is no code in the present revision , so i shall add a style for it !!  rite..
<MadnessRed> yes please
<webrsk> Cool then :)
<Phaiax> @webrsk: i've purposely set the img path to ../en. It schould be easy to copy for other language editors. So they don't come up with the idea to copy the whole image in their own language-image-folder.
<MadnessRed> :) thanks, if you need anything feel free to ask,
<webrsk> Hello Phaix : Is that so. I have checked the other pages but it has been set to images so i thought to make it unique..
<MadnessRed> if I am not on my email is madnessred [at] gmail [dot] com
<webrsk> Sure MadnessRed, Nice to meet you here :) will mail you once im done with it :)
<MadnessRed> ok thanks,
<webrsk> @Phaiax: Each language will have their own screenshots where textual content is applied and for general images it can be common. correct me if im wrong. !
<Phaiax> i'dont know if i understand you correctly, but if i do, i would say: you're right
<Phaiax> but there is the point where to put common images
<Phaiax> i tought they belong in the english folder because 'en' is ubuntus default fallback language
<Phaiax> but we can also create a language independent image folder...
<Phaiax> i'm not a softwaredesigner (but programmer and my design is sometimes terrible) ... so i'm not shure what to do
<webrsk> I can understand your design and plans for the language/images.
<webrsk> Let me give an example : The top panel image is now parked in images folder , but actually it should be in en/images folder because the screenshot is in english.
<webrsk> @Phaiax: is that right ?
<webrsk> because that image is common for all languages!! for spanish there will be a different image.
<Phaiax> it is currently in the en/images folder
<Phaiax> there is currently no common folder or am i wrong
<webrsk> ok yes you are right !!
<webrsk> :)
<Phaiax> okay
<Phaiax> Notice for all: The paser translates all line-breaks in source into real linebreaks in the view (I don't know why, but it does). That means: no linebreakes on the top of the source code
<Phaiax> first line should be: <h2>Title</h2><div>Text of first paragraph..... foobaa..... all without linebreaks
<webrsk> You are right Phaiax , actually in about-ubuntu without linebreak it has been written , so like that it need to be follow on remaining topics.
<MadnessRed> It only parses linebreaks if you give it a plain text file
<MadnessRed> html file, which end .html do not do this
<MadnessRed> the idea is that you put plain text files without a suffix and html files with the suffix
<Phaiax> ah
<Phaiax> and is there a reason why we don't do that?
<Phaiax> that means we schould rename all files with html code to .html
<UndiFineD> good evening :)
<UndiFineD> seen the topic MadnessRed  ?
<Phaiax> and best use <p>tags for paragrapfs
<MadnessRed> oh thanks :),
<MadnessRed> no I didn't see that the topic wasn't expanded so I couldn't see the end
<UndiFineD> I had asked ChipX86 about the issue
<UndiFineD> he wrote it
<UndiFineD> so libsexy moved on into libsexy2
<UndiFineD> and python-sexy integrated with gtk
<UndiFineD> but I am sure, if you have some questions he can anwers them
<MadnessRed> ok thanks :)
<UndiFineD> Phaiax, I wonder about chapter 12 for about-ubuntu .. as it is a duplicate for what is in chapter 9
<UndiFineD> as you undid my doings :)
<Phaiax> yeah, i know... i'm translating the german part currently
<Phaiax> did i?
<UndiFineD> yes, revisions 178 and 179
<Phaiax> :-D Sorry, this was the first time i use bzr...
<UndiFineD> either, the panel propersites should be separate, but in chapeter 10
<UndiFineD> or just merge with 9
<UndiFineD> same here
<Phaiax> i'v testet in my +junk rep with merges and co... but i am confused a little bit
<Phaiax> ...
<UndiFineD> it is ok, I think it is a great learning xp for starting bzaar
<UndiFineD> well, if you have questions, just ask, I did my translation tasks into dutch very quickly (2 days) and now I need to get those screenshots done
<MadnessRed> i gtg, be back soon
<UndiFineD> I am waiting a bit for the english texts to have settled a bit, so I can check my wordings later
<UndiFineD> have fun MadnessRed
<UndiFineD> what is the package name for the virtualbox gui machine manager ?
<Phaiax> VirtualBox case sensitive: big V
<Phaiax> maybe i hate bzr
<UndiFineD> I normally do: bzr pull && bzr add && bzr commit -m "" && bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour
<UndiFineD> filling the comment ofcourse
<UndiFineD> so I always pull before i submit
<UndiFineD> and by pulling first without immediate commit, I can see what has changed before I push
<UndiFineD> and do something about my changes that may be in conflict with what others did
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List
<UndiFineD> handcounted 25 unique persons that submitted
<UndiFineD> that is about 30% of the people that signed up
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-23
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<UndiFineD> hey
<UndiFineD> quite a bit of work to make this VM right: download the CD, install virtualbox, install the cd in virtualbox, run the updates, install the language packs
<UndiFineD> sign in the user with the language of choice
<UndiFineD> finally have done all that, so my system is ready
<UndiFineD> time for bed
<webrsk> @MadnessRed: Hi :)
<MadnessRed> hi !!
<webrsk> have you able to check the revision ? :)
<MadnessRed> its downloading very slowly as its doing a distribution upgrade
<MadnessRed> did you make the screenshot tag?
<webrsk> yes , i did .. Regex works cool :)
<MadnessRed> kl, thanks :)
<webrsk> :)
<MadnessRed> finally downloaded :)
<webrsk> cool :)
<MadnessRed> anywhere I can view it?
<webrsk> Ya in application page , you can see it...
<MadnessRed> which revision did you push it to?
<webrsk> I haven't uploaded in main branch , thought you can review first then i can upload there.. Now i uploaded in my branch
<webrsk> https://code.launchpad.net/~webrsk-ideas/ubuntu-tour/tour-backend
<MadnessRed> ok thanks, 1 sec...
<MadnessRed> still downloading ..., sorry about this, I should probably have done the upgrade later
<webrsk> no probs :)  anyhow i built on top of the 187 version only..so once you reviewed we shall push this as a latest one ...
<MadnessRed> o
<MadnessRed> k
<MadnessRed> perfect :)
<MadnessRed> I think we could do with the image being centred if it's not big enough, but otherwise it's fine :)
<webrsk> nice :)
<webrsk> ya but now its dynamic , i just hardcoded the same image where lightbox div loads...
<webrsk> its not dynamic now *
<webrsk> so shall we use jquery or prototype kind of libraries so that the image path can be passed to the lightbox div and it will display.. ur comments ?
<MadnessRed> sounds good :)
<MadnessRed> Is there not a javascript library for lightbox though?
<MadnessRed> coz I can't see one
<webrsk> No its completely css based now..
<webrsk> :)
<MadnessRed> kk, impressive, I just need to check something though
<MadnessRed> the pattern: r'''<screenshot src="([^"]+)" />'''
<MadnessRed> what if there are other tags, such as width and height being specified
<webrsk> I can add that too..
<MadnessRed> could you do something general like...
<webrsk> but the thumbnail image will be in small in size and the lightbox div will load bigger image rite ?
<MadnessRed> 		pattern		= r'''<screenshot ([*]+)/>'''
<MadnessRed> 		pattern_string 	= re.compile(pattern)
<MadnessRed> 		replace_string 	= r'''<a href="#showimage"><img \1/></a>'''
<MadnessRed> I can't remember what a wildcard is though in regex :/
<webrsk> ^" this will take care of all characters.
<MadnessRed> except "
<MadnessRed> I though thats what it meant
<MadnessRed> lol very weird weather here, the sky is a sort of greeny orange
<webrsk> ya
<webrsk> too hot  !?!
<MadnessRed> no it's heavy rain
<MadnessRed> if you are not allowing "'s
<MadnessRed> then wont the quote in src="" mean the regex doesn't match
<webrsk> i kept the src " before and after , so it worked.. Now i changed to ["*] ..
<webrsk> sorry.. its  [^*]
<MadnessRed> ok, thanks
<MadnessRed> could you push it to code-developement?
<webrsk> but code development has been discontinued rite  , you mean ubuntu-tour branch ?
<MadnessRed> code-development, is where we put any new ideas
<MadnessRed> Can you show other screenshots other than the one which is set first?
<webrsk> shall i change all the img src to screenshot ?
<webrsk> <img to <screenshot tag ?
<MadnessRed> urm, yes please,
<webrsk> :) :)
<MadnessRed> then, it it works as expected, check differerent sizes of image
<MadnessRed> if it's fine, push to ubuntu-tour, otherwise push to code-developement
<webrsk> 70. By Alexander Lancey on 2010-09-18 THIS BRANCH IS BEING DISCONTINUED. USE LP:UBUNTU-TOUR. Thanks :D  This was the comment in code-development branch.
<MadnessRed> ok, in that case just push to ubuntu-tour
<webrsk> cool then :)
<MadnessRed> many thanks, it works very well :)
<webrsk> :) which one ?
<MadnessRed> in general,
<webrsk> grt :)
<MadnessRed> the image is shown as a background right?
<webrsk> yes ..
<MadnessRed> so we could use the background-position css to make it central if its too small
<webrsk> you are right !! but im afraid because now it going to be change with jquery library rite. not sure that will have same feature..
<MadnessRed> ok, dw then, positioning is fairly easy with jquery
<webrsk> super :)
<webrsk> sorry for too many queries :D
<MadnessRed> np, Im sure I have asked more, can you use a pattern more than once in regex, eg r'''<a href="#" onclick="showimage('\1'); return false"><img src="\1"/></a>'''
<webrsk> ya can be used ...
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<webrsk> each image will be in different sizes , so while setting for thumbnail shall i hard code the width and height or blank ?
<MadnessRed> how do you mean?
<MadnessRed> the screenshot tag should look something like <screenshot src="../../" width="400" height="300" style="float:left;" />
<webrsk> my query lies here... so ill be taking the same width and height value and the regex logic will change this to <img src="../../"  width="400" height="300" /> ..
<webrsk> do i make sense ?
<MadnessRed> yes
<MadnessRed> and yes
<MadnessRed> all the attributes given to the screenshot should be given to the img
<webrsk> cool then :)
<webrsk> im clear now :P
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> one problem when I run your branch I get...
<MadnessRed> ./ubuntu-tour.py:137: GtkWarning: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<MadnessRed>   self.window.set_icon_from_file(os.getcwd()+"/images/logo.png")
<MadnessRed> Traceback (most recent call last):
<MadnessRed>   File "./ubuntu-tour.py", line 238, in <module>
<MadnessRed>     Window()
<MadnessRed>   File "./ubuntu-tour.py", line 137, in __init__
<MadnessRed>     self.window.set_icon_from_file(os.getcwd()+"/images/logo.png")
<MadnessRed> glib.GError: Couldn't recognise the image file format for file '/home/anthony/Projects/Ubuntu Tour/tour-backend/images/l
<MadnessRed> could be because I am halfway through an upgrade, but can you just check before pushing to ubuntu-tour, just to be safe
<webrsk> ya sure , its very important thing ill take care :)
<MadnessRed> ok thanks
<MadnessRed> anyway i gotta restart, brb
<webrsk> yup :)
<MadnessRed> back
<MadnessRed> missing a load of indicators
<webrsk> i downloaded the branch now and checked its working fine..
<webrsk> bzr branch lp:~webrsk-ideas/ubuntu-tour/tour-backend
<webrsk> is this one ?
<MadnessRed> yh, pulling now
<MadnessRed> works fine for me too now
<MadnessRed> guess it was just just because of the upgrade
<webrsk> cool :) I'm happy now :P
<webrsk> go to application page and click the screenshot :)
<MadnessRed> what branch?
<webrsk> tour-backend
<webrsk> MadnessRed: checked?
<MadnessRed> yh, sorry, its fine, got distracted by my missing indicators
<webrsk> :)
<UndiFineD> webrsk, you had fun today :)
<webrsk> UndiFineD :) :) :)
<UndiFineD> so you made css fully work ?
<webrsk> How about you ?
<UndiFineD> oh, I have a family with issues and we had an episode for the day
<UndiFineD> so I could 't spend time on it until now
<webrsk> which part of css ?  :)
<webrsk> oh , hope now everything alrite :)
<UndiFineD> <webrsk> No its completely css based now..
<webrsk> I was working on Screenshot and lightbox effect :)
<UndiFineD> our oldest girl is 17, and thinks she is completely normal, though she has ADD, had en epileptic attack and shows signs of authistic properties, yet she defies all this completely
<UndiFineD> so, no this will last for a while
<webrsk> oh no, please take care ... This too shall pass on
<UndiFineD> yes it will, just interresting stuff, and I am sure we will get through this somehow
<webrsk> Nice :)
<UndiFineD> so, Branched 188 revision(s).
<webrsk> ok regarding the thing which im doing.. what it does is.. The screenshot which adding to each page rite , if we click that image it will open in lightbox effect.. now testing it , after will push to the branch
<webrsk> not yet uploaded to main branch.. :)
<UndiFineD> I got to see this: ubuntu-tour.py:239: GtkWarning: IA__gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<UndiFineD>   gtk.main()
<UndiFineD> page 5 or 6 of ubuntu-tour
<webrsk> ya got it...Will check that out..
<webrsk> 5thpage
<UndiFineD> it only happens the first time when that page is visited
<webrsk> you are right !!
<MadnessRed> hi, sorry, having issues with indicators, think they are sorted now
<webrsk> MadnessRed, Cool :) :)
<UndiFineD> great :)
<MadnessRed> gnome-panel and awn were finding it hard to share them
<UndiFineD> sometimes I wonder how I find these silly things
<webrsk> I didnt get indicator errors in the branch ..
<MadnessRed> no, sorry, nothing to do with ubuntu-tour
<webrsk> oh fine :)
<MadnessRed> I just upgrade ubuntu and things went a bit weird
<webrsk> oh 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<MadnessRed> no 10.10 beta to 10.10rc i think
<UndiFineD> indeed, yesterday after upgrade my menu stuck, i think it's metacity
<webrsk> cool :) :)  up up
<MadnessRed> yes about the id_container bug
<MadnessRed> it only happens the first time for me
<UndiFineD> Ubuntu maverick (development branch)
<MadnessRed> ?
<UndiFineD> is what $ lsb_release -d
<MadnessRed> yes, is for me too
<webrsk> :)
<webrsk> im still with 10.04 LTS :D
<MadnessRed> when does 10.04.1 come out?
<UndiFineD> MadnessRed, that one is already out
<MadnessRed> ok, webrsk, do you have 10.04.1
<webrsk> Nope ...
<webrsk> you want to install 10.04.1 ?
<MadnessRed> might be useful to check that it likes the version checking, but dont upgrade if you dont want to
<MadnessRed> brb
<UndiFineD> I agree that it would be better to use a lts as a stable host, and then use VM's for dev and testing
<UndiFineD> but my machine is 7y old and does not have VT build in cpu
<UndiFineD> I can't wait for a stable 2.6.36 kernel, with BKL removed
<webrsk> yes :) :) waiting for the next stable release..
<UndiFineD> I think that will be a good performance increase and actually be able to let mobile computers sleep
<webrsk> ubuntu 10.10 beta which kernel version it has ?
<UndiFineD> $ uname -a Linux head 2.6.35-22-generic-pae #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 22:14:14 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<webrsk> hmm thats nice :)
<webrsk> Guess MadnessRed doing many experiments with latest beta :)
<webrsk> ok its time for me to sleep :P
<webrsk> bye bye UndiFineD and MadnessRed :) :)
<MadnessRed> sorry, I am trying to get the sound menu applet to show in awn
<MadnessRed> bi
<webrsk> enjoy :) bye :)
<UndiFineD> oh just missed him :/
<UndiFineD> as I just said to him, I can't wait for the stable 2.6.36, without BKL
<aprilg> hi everyone :)
<UndiFineD> hello aprilg
<aprilg> hi UndiFineD am just dropping by, rather busy with work right now :-| anything come up recently?
<UndiFineD> webrsk is very code active on a personal branch
<UndiFineD> <webrsk> bzr branch lp:~webrsk-ideas/ubuntu-tour/tour-backend
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-24
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<UndiFineD> hey Muscovy
<UndiFineD> I am writing up a summary
<Muscovy> Oh, what on?
<UndiFineD> on what has happened and where work can be done
<Muscovy> Where are you writing it, UndiFineD?
<UndiFineD> atm in gedit :p
<Muscovy> Not sure if you know, but we've got basic tutorials at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour
<UndiFineD> yeah I know, this is more a bit of progress overview
<UndiFineD> what was done
<Muscovy> Oh ok.
<MadnessRed> :0 someone removed my connecting to the network tour :(
<Muscovy> Aprilg did that a few days ago because there were 2.
<MadnessRed> oh ok,
<Muscovy> If anything's missing in the retained one, just splice it in.
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> do we have a list anywhere of things which need doing, programming wize?
<UndiFineD> do that in the code
<UndiFineD> at work I tend to do that with lines starting with /* TODO: */
<UndiFineD> so for all things todo you can search them
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> I also found a list on the wiki
<UndiFineD> people who read code, generally like their things todo in there, people who provide content need a separate place for that.
<UndiFineD> some provided html comments, but this tends to be overwritten or removed
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> I have got the arrows working, look at the build test, for the latest push, rev 189
<UndiFineD> wow, there is actually work done today :p
<MadnessRed> ok try 191, the built tests should show you how the arrows work
<UndiFineD> nice !!!!!
<UndiFineD> you made it exactly as I imagined
<UndiFineD> MadnessRed, deserves a cookie
<MadnessRed> :)
<MadnessRed> I would have prefered it to be a bit smoother
<UndiFineD> AA ?
<UndiFineD> or like it is done to fonts
<MadnessRed> Don't think so, I am hoping to find another way of making the arrows completely
<MadnessRed> The arrow is actually a pygtk window
<UndiFineD> I removed my screenshots and the proposed nl translations made by Ivo
<MadnessRed> kk
<UndiFineD> I will redo them in the morning
<UndiFineD> as my vm is ready and I have a bit more time then
<UndiFineD> it is 3 am now, so time for bed
<MadnessRed> ok, 2am here
<MadnessRed> talk more tomorrow
<webrsk> UndiFineD: hey :)
<webrsk> Phaiax: Hello :)
<Phaiax> ji
<Phaiax> hi
<webrsk> hope you having fun :)
<Phaiax> yey, i have
<webrsk> I was fixing some bug in backend code of tour..
<webrsk> while doing that i found the The Places page has used .svg images. Do you know is there any specific reason for using it... we can use the screenshot of places meny itself rite..!!!
<webrsk> because svg images arise errors !! So if i know the reason of using it, i shall think of the solution based on it...
<Phaiax> the reason is that the standart icon pack uses vector based images, because they are better scalable
<Phaiax> ah i see the error
<Phaiax> but its only a GtkWarning and no error...
<Phaiax> i think that is no problem at all... because all gnome applicatiobs print such GtkWarnings sometimes
<webrsk> yes...but we can use the screenshot of the The Places menu itself rite...because application and system menu uses screenshots so it will be unique...
<webrsk> This page alone getting differentiated by using Icons also the labels are not matching to the exact menu like "Desktop" is shown as "Desktop Folder"...
<Phaiax> hm, okay
<Phaiax> i'm convinced
<webrsk> Am i make sense , Phaiax ?
<Phaiax> yes
<webrsk> Cool :)
<UndiFineD> good morning
<webrsk> Happy morning UndiFineD :)
<UndiFineD> getting side-tracked by email
<miloBing> hello
<UndiFineD> hi
<UndiFineD> I may be a bit slow, as I am making the dutch screenshots atm
<miloBing> it's alright
<Silasle> UndiFineD: I agree on everything in that "progress evaluation"!  :)  Except, fp
<Silasle> opps
<UndiFineD> hello Silasle :)
<Silasle> *except, dp we need all those topics under missing?
<UndiFineD> fp ?
<Silasle> *do
<UndiFineD> no we do not need all, unless we are becoming a replacement for the standard ubuntu help
<UndiFineD> I am thinking ahead as how to get it approved as a standard package, inside the installation cd
<Silasle> So what do you think that really is "missing" in ubuntu-tour now?
<UndiFineD> then ubuntu / canonicl will set a few demands
<UndiFineD> the first line of missing, absolutely
<Silasle> Printing is not that easy :P
<UndiFineD> even when people will not look at the licence and disclaimer, it has to be there
<UndiFineD> i know printing is not easy, I do not even own a printer
<UndiFineD> but when we provide info for scanning, printing is a must have too
<Silasle> Yes, but I still have to print whit windows on the network printer, i don't think that is possible on linux  :'(
<UndiFineD> and my thoughts wander off to "the paperless office of 15 years ago"
<UndiFineD> it is possible
<Silasle> It's an photo printer
<UndiFineD> network printers are even eassier than lpt / scsi / usb connected ones
<Silasle> How?
<UndiFineD> network printers do not require drivers
<UndiFineD> everything is handled by cups / gutenprint
<Silasle> Maybe i'll try again when maverick comes out
<UndiFineD> it's already out in alpha
<UndiFineD> works quite well, just a few minor issues
<UndiFineD> the screenshot cd, is maverick alpha
<Silasle> I wait for the real release.
<UndiFineD> anyway I am busy making dutch screenshots
<UndiFineD> and switch screens often
<Silasle> Creating screenshots is not my problem, i'm an programmer. ;)
<UndiFineD> so am I, but still have to learn python
 * UndiFineD is away for diner
 * UndiFineD is back
<jasono> I can revise.
<UndiFineD> hey jason,
<jasono> Hi
<UndiFineD> here as announced on the mailing list
<UndiFineD> I think a few others will join in, later tonight
<jasono> Cool.
<UndiFineD> (20:06 here)
<jasono> I'm a newbie at this. How do I add things to bzzr. What country? I'll add it to my Panel.
<jasono> 14:07 here in AMerica
<UndiFineD> bazaar is explained here: http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<jasono> I've been there but I can't get it. There's a folder that's been download to my 'Home' folder. Is that where I put in my contributions?
<jasono> To upload my work.
<UndiFineD> you get a local folder called ~/ubuntu-tour
<jasono> Yes I got that.
<UndiFineD> this happened during bzr pull
<Silasle> You can edit in ~/ubuntu-tour
<UndiFineD> that is also the way to get others revisions
<Silasle> and then push your work up to the server whit bzr push
<jasono> How do I edit in  ~/ubuntu-tour? BY the Terminal?
<UndiFineD> when you made changes there, first pull again, to make sure your changes do not conflict with others,
<Silasle> Edit how you want, gedit, xemacs or some other editor
<UndiFineD> then bzr add && bzr commit -m "your descriptive message here" && bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour
<jasono> So the Ubuntu tour folder in my home folder is on a server. So I can edit it's content then run the bzr ubuntu tour terminal command to save/push it to the server for evryone to see?
<UndiFineD> tou get a local copy that you can change in whatever way you like, and by push-ing you upload your commited changes
<jasono> Okay. So when I edit the contents in the Ubuntu tour folder. What terminal command do I run to upload it?
<UndiFineD> if a conflict happens, this can easily be resolved by bzr merge
<UndiFineD> I use bazaar explorer to do some thing in a gui and that allows easy access to the log of commits
<UndiFineD> so I can see what others typed and did
<jasono> How did you learn this?
<jasono> I want to learn.
<UndiFineD> reading mostly :)
<jasono> Oh. :(
<jasono> WHere?
<UndiFineD> everywhere, you can find so much information locally and online
<jasono> :(
<UndiFineD> anything you do not know and want to learn about you can google
<jasono> I want this to be so easy for me. I'm teaching myself programming but it seems so hard.... :(
<UndiFineD> programming is more a state of mind, how do things happen logically
<UndiFineD> I was already programming before I owned a computer, this was in 1988, I got books from the library and learned basic
<jasono> I ran bzr pull to update the copy of the branch and it gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/499879/
<jasono> Oh I read a book on BASIC
<jasono> But it's old, we don't use that anymore.
<UndiFineD> python is basic but with left out characters
<UndiFineD> and line numbers
<UndiFineD> actually, people are still actively doingg basic programming
<jasono> Interesting......... :)
<UndiFineD> fire up synaptic, select all, and search for basic
<jasono> I will.
<jasono> Which one? Gave me a list including: basic256
<UndiFineD> whichever you thing will help you
<UndiFineD> think
<jasono> Baic256 installed.
<Silasle> I did UBasic some years ago, for the camera.
<Omega> Good day guys.
<jasono> Oh.
<jasono> Well if you can recommend me some sites or books I would greatly appreciate it!
<Silasle> Hi Omega
<Omega> Python is not BASIC, and thank god it isn't too.
<Silasle> Basic was fun :P
<UndiFineD> hey Omega
<Silasle> But jasono, do you want python or basic? I would learn python
<jasono> Hello OMegam.
<jasono> Omega
<UndiFineD> No I merely wanted to point out it is a state of mind, python and basic are very diffirent, but once tyou have the state of mind, the programming language does not matter
<Omega> No-one uses BASIC.
<jasono> Agree.
<Silasle> I used this: http://docs.python.org/release/2.5.2/tut/tut.html
<UndiFineD> though it would be fun to see the old basic code working that used to handle floppy drives
<jasono> Thank you.
<Omega> 2.5 is old now
<Omega> 2.7 is what you should use
<Silasle> No big changes
<jasono> Thanks alot.
<jasono> And if I can revise online for now, it would be easier.
<UndiFineD> with bazaar you mean ?
<jasono> Oh. Then I guess.
<jasono> If you can show me.
<Silasle> It is easy if you did it once
<jasono> I never have.
<Silasle> Hmm, i where going to send jasono an short tutorial :(
<UndiFineD> I already pointed to our branch manual
<UndiFineD> it does not get any clearer than that
<Silasle> No, but some people need more explanation.
<UndiFineD> indeed, some people are very scared to do something wrong
<Silasle> jasono: Try the manual at ubuntutour.org and ask if you need some help
<jasono> Thank you.
<Silasle> Hey, bug  636618 isn't fixed!
<Silasle> But i think i know how to fix it
<UndiFineD> great :)
<Muscovy> WHat's the bug?
<UndiFineD> i just mentioned some bugs have had their fixes
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, your into the code as well, aren't you ?
<Muscovy> Omega, you here?
<Muscovy> UndiFineD: Kinda. I can code, but I'm not at all used to GTK stuff.
<Silasle> So, I pushed that fix
<UndiFineD> I was wondering if we could have language independant next and previous buttons too
<Silasle> Muscovy: The "When first opened, tour window shows redundant scrollbar" bug
<Omega> Muscovy: I am.
<Muscovy> Omega, did you file the Ubottu request?
<Muscovy> I remembered that just now with the mention of bugs.
<Omega> Muscovy: Yes.
<Muscovy> It took about a week for the ubuntulo1 request to go through.
<Muscovy> :|
<Silasle> UndiFineD: Doesn't gtk.Button(stock=gtk.STOCK_GO_FORWARD) fix that whit the language?
<UndiFineD> not for me
<UndiFineD> when I do
<Omega> Muscovy: Oh, this is a different request?
<UndiFineD> $ LANG=nl_NL.utf8 && python ubuntu-tour.py
<Silasle> Is that changing the language?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Muscovy> Omega: yeah. Ubottu is the bot for generic responses and buginfo and so on, Ubuntulo1 is the log bot.
<Silasle> I think i just have english installed.
<Silasle> So i cant try
<UndiFineD> installing a langage pack should make a diffirent language available in gnome
<UndiFineD> which should change when LANG is set
<Silasle> Can you try http://paste.ubuntu.com/499940/ (replace ubuntu-tour.py) ?
<UndiFineD> $ LANG=nl_NL.utf8 && python try.py <-- showing correct language buttons
<Silasle> is try.py my file?
<UndiFineD> yeop
<Silasle> So we can change that in the trunk?
<UndiFineD> i think so
<Silasle> But then we get forward instead of next
<UndiFineD> "Klik op <b>Volgende</b> om te beginnen." matches my button text
<UndiFineD> :D
<Silasle> Ok
<UndiFineD> I don't know, maybe there is a en_GB / en_US diffirence ?
<UndiFineD> I'll try
<Silasle> Dutch isn't that difficult if you can speak german :P
<UndiFineD> no appearantly not
<Silasle> No, but we set the text to next manually before.
<Silasle> So  i commit and then we change the text files using next?
<UndiFineD> that might be easiest
<UndiFineD> I had 4 years of german education in school I and I still don't get it
<UndiFineD> kino, sounds more like a red-light district thing
 * Silasle has parents from Germany but lives in Sweden.
<Silasle> The code is commited
<UndiFineD> Silasle, I will remove my try.py
<UndiFineD> so it doesn't clutter up bazaar
<Silasle> I will change next to forward.
<Silasle> Changed
<Silasle> We are at revision 200! Nice Work!
<Muscovy> :D
<Silasle> That logo on the first page is enormous.
<Muscovy> I keep meaning to build a nicer one.
<UndiFineD> I liked the bus
<UndiFineD> it seemed engaging
<Silasle> Better then the one we have now
<UndiFineD> at it brought a smile to my 9yo daughter
<UndiFineD> yes I have a test crowd :p
<Muscovy> Really? I didn't like the bus.
<Muscovy> I figured a prominent desktop screenshot (maybe larger than now) would be a good base.
<Silasle> Who created the one we have now?
<UndiFineD> if it is larger, you can read the language
<Silasle> You can already
<UndiFineD> then my eyes are getting worse
<Muscovy> I edited the bus one and stuck the screenshot there.
<Silasle> But the username is alex
<Silasle> Ok, your name is Alexander
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Muscovy> I go by both, so I just alex as my username just 'cause it's shorter.
<UndiFineD> about ubuntu nl_NL screenshots ready
<UndiFineD> so content is similar to english
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-25
<undifined> bleh
<undifined> when trying to fix my flash issues, I killed my Xorg config
<undifined> reinstalling
<undifined> reboot, brb
<Muscovy> Goodness, quiet tonight.
<Tomynho> hey
<Silasle> Hi Tomynho
<Tomynho> Where can I translate the Ubuntu tour's files?
<Tomynho> please?
<Silasle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour
<Tomynho> Thanks...
<Tomynho> Can I join even two teams? I'd like to join the Designers and Translators team
<Tomynho> I just can't see any link where to sign up...
<Silasle> There is just one team, the one at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<Tomynho> never mind, found it
<Tomynho> No, I was wrong. I don't know how to add my email into these categories.
<Tomynho> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Volunteers/
<Tomynho> If you'd like to be on the list, sign in with your launchpad ID and add your name and email address to the category you'd like to volunteer to help with.
<Tomynho> I can't find any link... or any e-mail
<Silasle> Click log in on the right upper corner
<Silasle> End then edit on the volunteers page
<Tomynho> I'm logged in... where to edit it? :/
<Silasle> Over the title
<Silasle> If you want I can add you to the list
<Tomynho> Oh I see.
<Tomynho> Umm, okay.
<Tomynho> I found it but I want to make sure I ain't gonna do anything wrong
<Tomynho> so... I'd like to join both, designers, and translators
<Tomynho> Description for translators:
<Tomynho> Tomáš Stanislavský - admin@stormchasers.sk - I can help with translation into Slovak.
<Tomynho> eww, let me do it myself. it won't send these characters over here
<Silasle> I have the characters
<Tomynho> okay then
<Tomynho> and Designers:
<Tomynho> Tomáš Stanislavský - admin@stormchasers.sk - I can do icons, tutorials images & layouts. I use Photoshop, Paint.NET and sometimes GIMP.
<Silasle> Ok, done
<Silasle> Have you joined the launchpad team?
<Tomynho> Yeah
<Tomynho> Thanks for adding me.
<Silasle> And you know how  to use bazaar?
<Tomynho> Not really. Sorry.
<Tomynho> I've only done translations throught .po files.
<Silasle> http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<Tomynho> Do I have to be on Ubuntu (or any other Linux distro) to set up an SSH key? :/
<Silasle> There is an windows client
<Silasle> But then you need to install it: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/Download
<Tomynho> thx
<Tomynho> Do I need anything else than Bazaar?
<Silasle> An text editor but there you can use what you want
<Tomynho> okay.
<Tomynho> any text editor should be fine I guess. right?
<Silasle> Yep
<Tomynho> okay thanks
<Silasle> Update, i got it to check if the software center is running before it continues to the next page (in managing software)
<UndiFineD> hello
<Silasle> Hi UndiFineD
<webrsk> Hi Hi :)
<webrsk> Good to see , past 2 days there has been quick progress in the revisions :)
<UndiFineD> oh yes, and I think I made more progress by sending out that progress evaluation
<Silasle> Yea,  try to go trough the "managing software" section :)
<UndiFineD> commits pouring in
<Silasle> It will check if software center is running
<UndiFineD> it does that by looking at dbus ?
<Silasle> the easy way ps xa
<UndiFineD> ah heh, nice
<UndiFineD> though, it might be running under another admin user
<webrsk> oh cool :) I just checked nice feature Silasle :)
<Silasle> UndiFineD: Can you test what happens then?
<Silasle> webrsk: Thanks
<UndiFineD> Silasle, no, nut you could check ps for a specific user
<Silasle> Couldn't i check for all users
<Silasle> ?
<UndiFineD> whoami gives current username
<Silasle> But you can have more then one admin user
<Silasle> ps -U root -u root u
<UndiFineD> scripted it goes a bit like:  ps --User 'whoami' xa
<Silasle> But he can run it as another user
<UndiFineD> so you check for the curent user running the tour
<Silasle> I think ps -e puts out everything
<UndiFineD> when i ps: ps auxf
<UndiFineD> also I tend to be addicted to sudo bash
<webrsk> So only the first time when clicking the Managing software we checking whether Software Center process is running or not ... rite ?
<Silasle> We check after the window that shows where to start it
<Silasle> UndiFineD:  ps aux (http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-all-running-processes-in-linux/)
<UndiFineD> Silasle, the auxf makes nice trees of related child processes
<Silasle> Do we need that to check if USC is running :P
<UndiFineD> no
<UndiFineD> but it is a tip for commandline use
<Silasle> Maybe we should have an button to continue even if it's not running?
<UndiFineD> I wish people pulled before they pushed and than fix their merge
<Silasle> Something like this: zenity --question --text="It's recomended to start the software center, but if you want you can continue" --ok-label="Continue" --cancel-label="Don't continue"
<webrsk> @UnduFineD: As you aware that im working on screenshot lightbox effect , like if user clicks any screenshot it will open in a lightbox and show the image.
<Silasle> webrsk: That would be nice
<Silasle> bbl
<webrsk> sure Silasle :)
<UndiFineD> oh good
<webrsk> I discussed with MadnessRed and he reviewed. Now before i upload the revision i would like to make a guide to the user who writes content to use <screenshot> tag instead of <img> tag .
<UndiFineD> webrsk, did you see my comment on the arrows, and that it might need percentage locations ?
<webrsk> example : now we use <img src="images/about_ubuntu_places.png" />  -> It has to be entered as <screenshot src="images/about_ubuntu_places.png" /></screenshot> .. So that lightbox effect will be enabled whenever the image is clicked..
<webrsk> Background code is completed... :)
<webrsk> Ya UndiFineD , I checked and want to know the MadnessRed Idea on it as he is working on that module. :)
<UndiFineD> indeed, but the same goes for the lightbox
<webrsk> Yes ill have it in mind while giving a final touch to the lightbox...
<webrsk> so how we should inform the user (editors,content creators) to follow the method , like use <screenshot> tag whereever the img going to take place..
<webrsk> *Surely ill take care of % thing when giving final touch to the lightbox.
<UndiFineD> do we have to ? I mean, what makes this fun compared to ubuntu help are images and gadgets
<UndiFineD> if the user things he discovered something no-one else has
<UndiFineD> he feels good about that
<UndiFineD> it is like windows, where people talked about the new easteregg they found
<UndiFineD> good for promotion
<webrsk> :) No i mean the content creators who updates the content for each page and they specify the screenshot using <img> ..
<webrsk> Now it has to specify as <screenshot>... then only action takes place...
<UndiFineD> hmm, maybe do a grep / replace
<UndiFineD> i think awk is good for that, not sure
<webrsk> Im already doing a search/replace when it finds <screenshot> tag it will replace with lightbox code...MadnessRed asked me to take care of this module , let me have word with him in which way it should work :)
<Muscovy> Hello everyone.
<UndiFineD> hey Muscovy
<UndiFineD> just had my dinner
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Silasle> Muscovy: Yes, the popup is not perfect but it's just the first idea i had how we can check if the program is running, and notify the user of it. I'm open for ideas how to do it better.
<Silasle> Maybe it can be  an notification whit notifyosd.
<Muscovy> Originally, I wasn't thinking about such notifications.
<Muscovy> I think notifyOSD and allowing progression anyways might be good.
<Silasle> So i should change it to notify whit notifyosd and let you continue even if it's not running?
<Muscovy> I think so.
<Muscovy> Do you know how to use notifyosd?
<Silasle> Yes
<Silasle> Some ideas of what to write?
<Silasle> Ubuntu software center is not running
<Silasle> Please start it before you continue whit the tour
<Silasle> ?
<Muscovy> "<insert application here> is not running. We recommend you start it before continuing."
<Muscovy> SOmething like that.
<Silasle> That's better
<Silasle> Commited, pull it and tell me what you think
<Silasle> Muscovy: Is that ok? (I did it for firefox too.)
<Muscovy> Pulling currently.
<Muscovy> That seems good, Silasle.
<Muscovy> Thanks. :D
<Silasle> No problem
<Silasle> Should we have an icon too?
<Muscovy> I think so.
<UndiFineD> ?!
<UndiFineD> there is your icon
<Muscovy> Did you mean there or where?
<UndiFineD> ?! <-- that
<Silasle> Ok, i'm back
<Silasle> Muscovy: Which icon?
<Muscovy> Silasle: Either the application or the tour icon.
<Muscovy> FOr that matter, the tour icon in the branch needs updating, it's mis-scaled .png at the moment.
<UndiFineD> I just did a couple of thousand translations today
<UndiFineD> so I am kinda done with that now
<Silasle> I dont know how to use an icon placed somewhere else then for example /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/16/
<Silasle> So i'm using the gtk-dialog-info icon, pull if you want to see
<UndiFineD> nicola doesn't read the logs of bazaar i think
<Silasle> Who's nicola?
<UndiFineD> he keeps merging his stuff of everyone elses
<UndiFineD> Nicola Moretto
<Muscovy> Silasle: for theme icons, it's just the icon name, but for other images you use the path instead.
<Muscovy> ALso, I just pushed a copy with an svg icon.
<Muscovy> There's an edit the the main tour code, so I want to avoid merge issues.
<Silasle> UndiFineD: I was wondering where my  pushes are going, but it looks like nicola is getting them
<UndiFineD> that is due to the fact that he does not pull before push
<Muscovy> Silasle: I think it's something to do with merges.
<Muscovy> Aprilg and I have done that a few times too.
<UndiFineD> and if you do not pull before push, and you're laggin behind a couple of commits
<UndiFineD> there is the danger to overwrite other people's doings
<Muscovy> I'll let him know about that.
<Silasle> My bazaar is totally messed up now (i think because of Muscovy's icon :P )
<UndiFineD> I am going to do something about my sugar level
<Silasle> Ok, icon changed to ubuntu-tour logo
<UndiFineD> hopefully that will get me inspired again
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-26
<Muscovy> Is anyone present? I'm trying to set up a doodle poll for a meeting, but I'm not sure if I got the timezone stuff right.
<Omega> Muscovy: I am, but heading to bed.
<Muscovy> Omega, what time does http://www.doodle.com/7x96yy9ks98mnfkz start at?
<Omega> It starts at 12 AM
<Omega> Night.
<Muscovy> Ok, good.
<Muscovy> Wait.
<Muscovy> Not good. :|
<Muscovy> I'll ask someone who know what they're doing to set it up.
<Muscovy> So that it actually displays the local times.
<Muscovy> Thanks for checking.
<UndiFineD> good morning
<Muscovy> I was thinking about setting up a meeting for next weekend.
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to set up a doodle poll?
<Muscovy> I tried, but it didn't convert timezones.
<Omega> Who set it up last time?
<Muscovy> Umm... brandonj I think.
<Omega> Someone should ask when he comes on later
<Omega> I will if I'm here
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, I am ok with a meeting for next weekend, but maybe we could do it one hour earlier
<Muscovy> UndiFineD: hence the time poll.
<Muscovy> I figure weekends will be best for meetings, since we don't have school/work.
<UndiFineD> I cook on saturday, and to start a six is troublesome :p
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> I took a quick look through the tour, and a number of tours are only partially done, like Rhythmbox and Firefox.
<Silasle> http://doodle.com/8bdh6v2w3g2mq3xf ?
<Silasle> Why is the openetherpad still in the topic?
<Muscovy> I'm not sure.
<Muscovy> And thanks for that, Silasle.
* Silasle changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org |  Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org |  Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Meeting time poll: http://doodle.com/8bdh6v2w3g2mq3xf
<Silasle> Why can i change the topic? I'm no operator!
<Omega> the mode t is not set
<Silasle> Well, that weekend is bad for me...
<Muscovy> Perhaps we could set up a full clock?
<Muscovy> A good 50% of that timespan I'm free, but a lot of the specific times I'm free aren't listed.
<Silasle> Muscovy: I'll send you the admin link in an pm
 * UndiFineD is Keimpe de Jong
<UndiFineD> filled it out without a account
<Muscovy> I've updated the times in the poll.
<Muscovy> I don't think I can delete participants, so I just made an Alex(2), and filled in all OK times I hadn't filled in originally.
<Silasle> You can delete
<Silasle> I removed the old one
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Silasle> bbl
<Muscovy> Ok, poll cleared up.
<moiso> hi there
<moiso> I joined the project to help w/ translations
<moiso> i followed the instruction here: http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<moiso> after it dwnloads the branch, how can i work on it?
<UndiFineD> hello moiso
<UndiFineD> follow this guide: http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<UndiFineD> when you did bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<UndiFineD> do: bzr pull
<UndiFineD> if you did that in your home-directory
<UndiFineD> you can do your translations in ~/ubuntu-tour
<UndiFineD> when you are done with (some) translations
<UndiFineD> do:
<UndiFineD> bzr pull
<UndiFineD> bzr add
<UndiFineD> bzr commit -m "What I did in this revision"
<UndiFineD> bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour
<moiso> ah ok now i understand
<UndiFineD> great :)
<UndiFineD> have fun, feel free to ask anything
<UndiFineD> you can run the application by
<UndiFineD> LANG=en_GB.utf8 && python ubuntu-tour.py
<UndiFineD> change to your LANG accordingly
<moiso> thak you Undefined!
<moiso> now,
<moiso> in order to translate, i need to read the text files in english, create a copy of each folder, and translate the content.. Am I right?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<UndiFineD> which language is your native moiso  ?
<moiso> Spanish!
<moiso> why do you ask? are there any special considerations
<UndiFineD> no, just being curious :)
<moiso> ok great. I'm from Costa Rica
 * UndiFineD waves from the netherlands
 * Muscovy waves from Canada.
<moiso> how did you do that 'waves thing?
<UndiFineD> ./me <-- without the dot
<UndiFineD> one of the irc commands
<moiso> uhh.. I'm kind of a noob
<UndiFineD> it's ok, you'll learn eventually
<moiso> yep that's the idea :)
<moiso> what did you mean with  LANG=en_GB.utf8 && python ubuntu-tour.p to run the tour?
<UndiFineD> LANG=en_GB.utf8 <-- sets the language to use
<Muscovy> cd into the main directory of the tour, then run that.
<Muscovy> The python ubuntu-tour.py part will actually start the tour.
<UndiFineD> i was still typing that :p
<moiso> ok i see. I just ran the  ubuntu-tour.py
<moiso> and some sections where in spanish, others in english
<UndiFineD> yes, if unavailable it will fall back to english by default
<Muscovy> moiso, do you think you could take Spanish screenshots too?
<moiso> of course, i'm here to help
<moiso> just need a little guide from you guys
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Screenshots
<Muscovy> That page has the basic info.
<Muscovy> There's an Ubuntu CD linked from that that has the the user and artwork all set up.
<moiso> when it's the tour suposed to be ready?
<Muscovy> WEELLL...
<Muscovy> Not a defined date.
<Muscovy> We HOPE we can have a cool one with our own CDs not long after 10.10 is released.
<Muscovy> 11.04 is where we hope to become included.
<moiso> haha i see, it's a lot work, i understand
<moiso> help me w/ this: i ran the tour and noticed an inconsistence, it's related to the translation, so i'll do my best to explain it to you
<Muscovy> Explain away.
<Muscovy> By the way, if I'm online but not responsive, you can say "Muscovy" to get my attention.
<moiso> in the text shown in the first screen, at the end of the paragraph it says: "click next to continue" in spanish it says: "Click en siguiente para continuar"
<moiso> in spanish "siguiente" it's a word for "next"
<moiso> but in the "next" button located at the down-rigth corner, it says "adelante"
<moiso> "adelante" and "siguiente" are sinonyms in spanish, but it should be the same word the one that appears both in the button, and in the text
<moiso> did you understand what i mean?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Muscovy> Which word makes more sense to use, "siguiente" or "adelante", moiso?
<moiso> "Siguiente" is the correct one according to the context
<Muscovy> I'll check the code, I think the buttons might be hard-coded there.
<moiso> who can change the button's tranlation
<Muscovy> moiso: are there any accents in either word?
<moiso> ok so I'm not able to change the button' translations. In situations like this it's better to report it to you?
<moiso> no accents, just siguiente and adelante
<Muscovy> Someone like me. MadnessRed is our main coder, but he's offline right now.
<moiso> i see
<Muscovy> The next button seems to be system-translated.
<moiso> then is the text what i should change
<Muscovy> Would it still make grammatical sense if "adelante" replaced "siguiente"?
<moiso> it's not gramatically incorrect, but in spanish GUI's "siguiente" is more commonly used, and it sounds better
<UndiFineD> the buttons are in gtk right ?, so if their translation is wrong, we need to file that upstream to gtk
<Muscovy> I'm not sure where it lies.
<Muscovy> Perhaps email madnessred@gmail.com (MadnessRed) about it.
<UndiFineD> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gtk+2.0
<UndiFineD> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gtk+2.0/+pots/gtk/en_GB/491/+translate
<moiso> it's weird, because in lp the spanish translation for next is "siguiente", take alook: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gtk+2.0/+pots/gtk/es/491/+translate
<UndiFineD> which version of ubuntu are you using moiso  ?
<UndiFineD> it might be, that this has already been corrected
<UndiFineD> but you might still be using an older version, with wrong translations
<moiso> hmm i'm in lucid, maybe that's the problem
<Muscovy> I'm in Maverick, but I can't test it without resetting system language.
<UndiFineD> indeed, it would require to install the spanish language pack
<UndiFineD> ouch this going to hurd my system
<UndiFineD> getting 2.6 GB from the internet
<Muscovy> Oh dear. XD
<UndiFineD> language packs
<moiso> oO its big
<UndiFineD> luckily i have a 120 mbit connection
<UndiFineD> 888 files
<UndiFineD> gn zz_Crisco
<moiso> hm i envy you. 120 mbit
<UndiFineD> standard max cable connection here
<UndiFineD> overclocked my router to support it
<UndiFineD> moiso, and I envy ftth users here
<moiso> yay!
<moiso> UndiFineD, just checked the lucid translation in lp and it says "Siguiente"
<UndiFineD> well there are many python / gtk packages, I do not know which is used here
<UndiFineD> pygtk, gtk, webbrowser
<UndiFineD> moiso, maybe you can find out byt this way: http://www.google.com/search?q=python+gtk+adelante+siguiente&ei=g86fTNHkOpCFOP7-2J0L&start=10&sa=N
<UndiFineD> using maverick i get the same
<UndiFineD> LANG=es_ES.utf8 && python ubuntu-tour.py
<UndiFineD> almost all languages are installed to my system now
